#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Ело Ринпоче. Лысая гора.

## matoos

Празднование дня трех подвигов Будды Шакьямуни.

Три подвига - рождение на Земле, достижение Просветления и уход в Нирвану Будда совершал пятнадцатого числа четвертого лунного месяца Сага. По-тибетски этот праздник называется "Сага дава" - праздник месяца Сага.

*6 июня* досточтимый *Ело Ринпоче* передаст дженанг практики *Цеван Амитаюса*. Начало в 15 часов.

*7 июня* в дацане "Ринпоче-багша" состоится *Дончод хурал* (хурал тысячи подношений). Начало в 9 часов.

http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/index.html   (с)

----------

Aion (05.06.2009), Pema Sonam (05.06.2009), Tenzin Chophel (06.06.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

А в Августе Еше Лодой Ринпоче будет давать учение?

----------

Homer (05.06.2009)

----------


## matoos

> А в Августе Еше Лодой Ринпоче будет давать учение?


Да, Учение будет. После Праздника(6-7.06) все подробно объявим и относительно самого Учения и относительно проживания.

Всех с наступающим Праздником, всего лучшего.

----------

Aion (05.06.2009), Pema Sonam (05.06.2009)

----------


## matoos

> А в Августе Еше Лодой Ринпоче будет давать учение?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....969#post269969

----------

Pema Sonam (09.06.2009)

----------


## Sam

А посвящение в тантру Ямантаки, он не будет давать если его об этом попросить? (мне просто говорили, что на Лысоый горе Ело Римпоче может дать посвящение-ванг в тантру Ямантаки практикческий в любое время, это правда???) :Confused:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

http://elo-rinpoche.ru/news/basic/nt...sar_in_russia/

----------

Homer (07.02.2011)

----------


## Homer

О, и вас там показали!

----------


## Alekk

Сегодня во сне был на каком-то буддийском событии у Ело Ринпоче )

----------

